# Williams vs. Boyd carbon clincher



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

Although there are also many other wheels to compare, and yes I have used the search feature, I haven't seen much directly talking about these two other than random posts here and there, so......


How would you guys rate these two companies? Specifically the 38/58 carbon clincher (I realize Boyd also has the 50). If you had to chose one versus the other what would it be? 

Also, what would be the pro's and con's of going with a particular size? I know it depends on what type of riding you do and the typical terrain, etc.....I'm about 176-180 depending on the day, rides are flat to pretty hilly, and I plan on doing more crit racing next year. 

Couple more questions: Number of spokes = durability factor? and what of going with a 38f/58r combo? Any particular advantages or disadvantages with that set up besides the potential weight savings? 


Sorry, I'm still fairly new, been riding about a year. But just like in motorcycle racing, I know weight savings is a good thing, especially from the wheels. My bike has some pretty tough, but heavy Eastons on it right now, and I'd like to go to a lighter set.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

since the rims are Asian generic carbon for both - I would look to the hubs as my deciding factor.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

My friend who is about your weight has the Williams and has been happy with them.
My understanding is Boyd comes with CX Ray spokes which may be a plus.
I think there are a lot of similarities so probably either one would be fine.
I would call each company and see which one you feel better dealing with.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

I weigh 173-175, ride on Boyd 50s. I have no experience with Williams but no doubt they sell good wheels. I find the Boyds a very nice riding, fast wheel and to me, light enough. I do not race, but cover about 3500mi and 300K feet of climbing per year. The one stand out for me with Boyd is the Boyd's themselves and their customer service. Excellent.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I've heard great things about both companies customer service.

When it comes down to the component parts of the wheels, what makes a good hub or spoke vs. a not so good one?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Lick Skillet said:


> since the rims are Asian generic carbon for both - I would look to the hubs as my deciding factor.


Don't spout off about crap you know nothing about.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I can say that Williams has great customer service. I got responses to emails same day by the head guy, Keith, himself. 

I even emailed them back to buy some back up spokes (not that any of mine have broken) and they sent me spares for each length for free.

I own a set of System 30. I would have considered the carbon 38, but I have a lot of mtns around here that I love to ride. I didn't want to have to worry about the iffy braking that most carbon rims have on those long, steep descents.


----------



## a4blur (Feb 27, 2005)

As others have noted, Boyd's customer service is great when needed. I have a pair of of the 50mm carbon clinchers from over a year ago and they're still straight and true after 3.5K miles.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Boyd also sells his wheels in singles. So you can get crazy combos like 50mm front, 80mm rear, etc.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm happy with my Boyd Rouleurs, 30 mm alloy clinchers (but know nothing about Williams).

I have a very low opinion about carbon clinchers - at least those with rim brakes. Poor braking, warnings that say "don't descend long hills", and wheels disintegrating.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

"what makes a good hub" the most common point of contention is usually the bearings, at some point the need to be replaced, at whatever mileage the complaint is that it's too soon. hubs have very few moving parts. Most hubs are easily dismantled but since most of us don't have a bearing puller or bearing press the work seems complicated. i have a set of bearings i need to remove from an Easton freebody since the website doesn't state what size they are i'll have to order after i dismantle. the website encourages replacing the entire freehub as a unit, probably easier. i suspect there are 2 different sizes used in the freehub. That kind of hassle makes them not so good.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I know I read somewhere (either this forum or another) that the boyd wheels are being built w/ hubs that are identical to the bikehubstore hubs-- apparently he's using their wide spaced front hub which builds into a very stiff front wheel. 
I'm not sure what the weight differences are, but I know williams also has a very good reputation- not sure you can go wrong w/ either.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok T K - teach me about the crap I do not know.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

i guess sponsoring a pro cycling team and a 3x US Pro Road Race Champion isnt enough evidence that Williams make good wheels.... I've had nothing but great experiences riding three diff wheelsets from them


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Lick Skillet said:


> Ok T K - teach me about the crap I do not know.


Last time I talked to Mr. Williams, he told me he has a hand in the design of his rims. Carbon layup, secrect ingredient impregnated into brake track to keep from squeeling and overheating, specialy desinged nipples. Stuff like that. NOT just a generic asian rim.
I've never spoken to Mr. Boyd so.....


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

masornia925 said:


> i guess sponsoring a pro cycling team and a 3x US Pro Road Race Champion isnt enough evidence that Williams make good wheels.... I've had nothing but great experiences riding three diff wheelsets from them





T K said:


> Last time I talked to Mr. Williams, he told me he has a hand in the design of his rims. Carbon layup, secrect ingredient impregnated into brake track to keep from squeeling and overheating, specialy desinged nipples. Stuff like that. NOT just a generic asian rim.
> I've never spoken to Mr. Boyd so.....



See these are things that are good to know! :thumbsup:

They are also things that I didn't previously know......



Ok, let me through something else in the mix.....what of the argument of buying a product from your LBS vs. online direct? Any thoughts on LBS support vs. the potential cost savings making your purchase on the interweb?


----------



## manymiles (May 26, 2010)

masornia925 said:


> i guess sponsoring a pro cycling team and a 3x US Pro Road Race Champion isnt enough evidence that Williams make good wheels.... I've had nothing but great experiences riding three diff wheelsets from them


I have a set of Williams 30x and will be getting 58's for Christmas or tax return time. I dig them and everything about Williams. I live within driving distance from Keith, what makes it a great company is they support almost every race I have been to, and if you have any questions or problems you will get a reply from Kieth himself. 
To buy an affordable wheel of this quality and get superb customer service from a company that is passionate about racing and cycling is a no brainer. The 38's and 58's are very common to see in the crits I do, I have never heard one complaint when shooting it with competitors.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

T K said:


> Last time I talked to Mr. Williams, he told me he has a hand in the design of his rims. Carbon layup, secrect ingredient impregnated into brake track to keep from squeeling and overheating, specialy desinged nipples. Stuff like that. NOT just a generic asian rim.
> I've never spoken to Mr. Boyd so.....


The 38 and 58 rims are exactly the same. Keith sources his rims from the same place Boyd gets his hoops. There are ZERO differences between the two.
This info is straight from the manufacturer. 
Keith is a really good guy, and I have some Williams 50mm carbon clinchers, that I really like, but in this instance, he's blowing sunshine up your dress.

:thumbsup:
(not a noob...formerly "backinthesaddle")


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Like I said - generic Asian rims. The only possible real difference would be in the hubs, but I expect there is probably not much different here. Both seem to be using generic Asian hubs as well.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Boyd uses better spokes. CX-Ray versus generic double-butted.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Lick Skillet said:


> Like I said - generic Asian rims. The only possible real difference would be in the hubs, but I expect there is probably not much different here. Both seem to be using generic Asian hubs as well.


Both rims are a little more than generic Asian. Sure, they're Asian, but the quality is a bit higher than the crap hoops you can pickup on Ebay for cheap.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I own the Boyd 50 and love them. I was also comparing to Williams. I believe I made the decision because they weighed less and had, IMO, better spokes. The customer service at Boyd was over the top. You won't find a more stand up guy.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

T K said:


> Last time I talked to Mr. Williams, he told me he has a hand in the design of his rims. Carbon layup, secrect ingredient impregnated into brake track to keep from squeeling and overheating, specialy desinged nipples. Stuff like that. NOT just a generic asian rim.
> I've never spoken to Mr. Boyd so.....


And you believed him? I know one thing- that Mr. Williams is a helluva salesman.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a little over 4k miles on my williams 38 carbon clinchers. I think they are a great all around wheel set. Hubs roll forever, so far the ceramic bearings are bomb proof. I weigh in at 175. I ride the bike, im not swerving to miss every man hole cover. I have latex and veloflex mounted, super smooth ride. Rims are not generic Chinese carbon hoops. The braking surface is raised, nice sturdy build. I have seen cheap Chinese carbon in person, Williams is certainly not the same. Braking in the dry is excellent, supplied pads are good. In the wet the braking is not so great but that's every carbon wheel. I don't think you can go wrong with either wheel but from my experience I would say go with Williams.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm heavier then you. I have been riding a 58/85 combo for a year now. Never have had to touch these wheels. They roll fast and give a nice smooth ride. I also just received a 38/58 powertap combo. Tomorrow will be there first ride

Both times I have ordered from Williams. Keith Williams has answered the phone. And on the most recent order he answered alot of questions. And has always been a complete gentlemen on the phone.

I get alot of compliments on the wheels. And always talk them up to the group I ride with. I would not hesitate to buy them again.

I cannot speak for Boyd. But I have had a great experience with Williams.

Good Luck


----------

